# KV-1s with no "POISON"



## Longhunter (Dec 22, 2013)

I know there are some KV-1s listed as PLAIN which I do have a 2" plain and a 2 5/8" plain.


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 22, 2013)

BUT... here is the rub.Is this considered a KV-1?It has no POISON embossing and no HOBNAILS on the corners. Still, it has all the other characteristics. It is 4" tall.


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Dec 22, 2013)

Longhunter said:
			
		

> BUT... here is the rub.Is this considered a KV-1?It has no POISON embossing and no HOBNAILS on the corners. Still, it has all the other characteristics. It is 4" tall.


I am definitely not an expert here, but to me this is not a KV-1.  Without the defining hobnails or poison embossing, perhaps eli lily produced this bottle as a nonpoisonous med.


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 22, 2013)

There is one other characteristic that does not fit the KV-1 category. This bottle has a "ring" around the neck. ?????????


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 23, 2013)

I should have asked the Eli Lily reps, who were here to inspect their plane, what this was for  (and they would have looked at me funny and slowly stepped away)  Jerry told me about the bottle once.  I remember having quite the discussion.  I think he was leaning toward the thought that it was a poison.....but I'm not so sure.  It's been a while since we discussed this bottle.  Maybe he can place his thoughts here soon.


----------



## jerry2143 (Dec 25, 2013)

I ALSO HAVE SEVERAL OF THE KV-1's WITH THE HOBNAILS ON THREE CORNERS BUT NOT EMBOSSED POISON ON EITHER SIDE PANEL.  I HAVE A  2, 2 1/2, 2 3/4, 4, 4 7/8, 6 1/4 AND 8 1/4 INCH SIZES. I HAVE ONLY SEEN A FEW EXAMPLES OF THE BOTTLE PICTURED  ABOVE.  I HAVE BEEN COLLECTING POISON BOTTLES SINCE 1972 AND HAVE SEEN THIS EXAMPLE IN THE 4 INCH SIZE ONLY. I TRULY BELEIVE THAT IT IS MADE BY ELI LILLY COMPANY AND WAS MADE TOO HOLD A POISONOUS CONTENT. MAYBE THE RING AROUNG THE NECK WAS TOO SIGNIFY ONE PARTICULAR POISONOUS CONTENT AND IT WAS DISCONTINUED SHORTLY AFTER BEING DESIGNED.   iT WAS PROBABLY MADE AROUND THE SAME TIME THEY WENT  TOO MAKING THEIR BOTTLES WITHOUT THE WORD "POISON"  TOO SAVE MANUFACTURING COST. THE PAPER LABEL ON THE ROUNDED PANEL WOULD HAVE IDENTIFIED THE CONTENTS OF THE BOTTLE. EVERYONE HAS THEIR ON OPINION. I PERSONALLY BELEIVE IT IS A KV-1 VARIANT BY ELI LILLY COMPANY AND WILL CLASSIFY IT AS A POISON BOTTLE UNTIL SOMEONE CAN PROVE DIFFERENTLY!!i jERRY2143


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Dec 25, 2013)

jerry2143 said:
			
		

> I ALSO HAVE SEVERAL OF THE KV-1's WITH THE HOBNAILS ON THREE CORNERS BUT NOT EMBOSSED POISON ON EITHER SIDE PANEL.  I HAVE A  2, 2 1/2, 2 3/4, 4, 4 7/8, 6 1/4 AND 8 1/4 INCH SIZES. I HAVE ONLY SEEN A FEW EXAMPLES OF THE BOTTLE PICTURED  ABOVE.  I HAVE BEEN COLLECTING POISON BOTTLES SINCE 1972 AND HAVE SEEN THIS EXAMPLE IN THE 4 INCH SIZE ONLY. I TRULY BELEIVE THAT IT IS MADE BY ELI LILLY COMPANY AND WAS MADE TOO HOLD A POISONOUS CONTENT. MAYBE THE RING AROUNG THE NECK WAS TOO SIGNIFY ONE PARTICULAR POISONOUS CONTENT AND IT WAS DISCONTINUED SHORTLY AFTER BEING DESIGNED.   iT WAS PROBABLY MADE AROUND THE SAME TIME THEY WENT  TOO MAKING THEIR BOTTLES WITHOUT THE WORD "POISON"  TOO SAVE MANUFACTURING COST. THE PAPER LABEL ON THE ROUNDED PANEL WOULD HAVE IDENTIFIED THE CONTENTS OF THE BOTTLE. EVERYONE HAS THEIR ON OPINION. I PERSONALLY BELEIVE IT IS A KV-1 VARIANT BY ELI LILLY COMPANY AND WILL CLASSIFY IT AS A POISON BOTTLE UNTIL SOMEONE CAN PROVE DIFFERENTLY!!i jERRY2143


 Jerry- Have you ever seen an example of this bottle with a label?  Would that be the way to definitively state whether or not the contents were poisonous?  I am guessing yes because the only other documentation would be a patent on the bottle design, and those do not tell of contents.  I love discussions like these [8D] Mike


----------



## jerry2143 (Dec 25, 2013)

I have never seen an example of this bottle with a label. As you know any label can be stuck on any bottle.  I have never looked for the patent on this bottle because I don't know how too check for patents. maybe someone on THE FORUM can lelp us with that problem.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 26, 2013)

The original patent drawing (1906) for the "KV-1" never had POISON on the panels...just the hobnails on the edges.  The early versions were like the drawing, but POISON was put in the molds later on and were made in the 3 styles for years after.  But like most bottle designs, the characteristics that identified it were lost to save money and paper label become the standard.  Any embossing on the base?  curious if they have any similarities to the others.


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 26, 2013)

Stephen, my example above has no embossing on it anywhere that I can see. Not even a faint mark. Just smooth glass. Here is another pic with it laying in between 2 true KV-1s for comparison.[attachment=004.JPG]


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 26, 2013)

I would like to say this was just the transition of this bottle, but they did make a screw top of the fully embossed one...so this plain bottle predates the screw top era, may be by just a few years.  So, my best guess is they used the same basic bottle design, removed the warnings and allowed it to be used for other non poison substances...It's obvious that it's from the same mold design, but we may be able to say it's a non-poison variant?


----------

